# my new stratos is in!!



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well my new stratos 201 came in to day and it looks sweet with the 250xs merc on the back i pick it up next friday. i am going to use the 1999 stratos that vics set me up with in next thursdaynite tourny since my new one wont be broke in yet. i have used this 1999 for 8 weeks and have not had one proublem out of it!! if any one is looking for a used bass boat this one is nice any one looking at newboats and wants to see a 201thats laid out stop at vics mine will be there till friday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get em Michael! Go team Stratos! We'll talk more later- boat was here right on time eh!? I'm goona have to get a 300 next year now  Youll toss a Bullet outa the water with that rig- hook up the kill switch man!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yep nip it came in a timeley fasion i couldnt be more happy with vics sports center and stratos boats. every thing went just as they said it would and vics really took care of me during the wait.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what kind of speeds are we talkin here... mid 80's possible 90? what prop are you gonna run on it?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well there was one that was tested on tappen last year that gps at 83mph. i am not sure what prop i am gonna end up with on it i am gonna try several differant ones to see wich works best on this boat. when i find the one i like best i will post it here.i dont expect to see 90 mph out of it but if i do i sure wont complain lol


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That's going to be a nice boat!! My guess is maybe 78gps if it's propped right.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on Bill... thats an Opti Merc racing XS on a Alan Sintson Stratos hull - 80 with two guys and a load- take out the batts, gear and light gas, it'll be a mid80's eye ball roller 

That motor could even make a Triton go fast, not as fast, but fast  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well the gps will tell the story soon proubly one day next week after its broke in i am picking it up at 9 am friday and going straight to the lake and staying on the lake till well after its broke in. then i will still take it easy for a few more days i fiqure about next tuesday i will give it all it has. i will post its speed and what prop i had on it. any way ya look at it with this hull and motor this boat has no choice but to be fast


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

...i once heard a 200proxl with a 225 opti and nip at the helm could do 78-80mph gps, but that was apparently incorrect.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

you are never going to get to drive now!

Oh... I forgot to tell you about the new props I got Monday, nevermind- I'll just keep them for next years model.

Kids these days, dont you got studyin' or something to do?  

Nip


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

haha

Just keeping you in check...making sure you can take what you deal. Mid 70's is already more than I can handle. Can't wait til my foot is on the throttle!

So about these new props....

And where are my three props...I was thinking about taking the 4 blade (26 pitch) in and seeing what can be done with it.

Alright...back to studying. Have to make sure I graduate and start working so I can afford my toys.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

i must say i am extremely eager to get into my new stratos next spring

mike - i'll be pushing the 225 opti on the back of my 200xl for everything she's got to keep your 201 in sight. someday i might be able to make that step up to a 201.

see ya on the water!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well udbasser you will like your stratos and dont worry i wont run to far ahead of ya lol we stratos owners gotta stick together lol i have the first 3 hrs on mine so far and cannt wait to really be able to open it up and run lol but with the type of money i have invested in it i am making sure the break in is done right. i have the 26 pitch prop on it and it seams to be begging to open up it comes right up on plane at 5000 rpms i have throttle and all kinds of trim to go yet this 250xs is rated to run at 6300 rpm from what i have seen so far this boat will have no proublem running 80mph


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

But if we are in it for speed... why not a Bullet or Allison or even a Norriscraft? A bullet or Allison with a 250xs would surely be faster. Lets not forget Ride,Quality,Durability and fishability.

Enjoy it but dont get caught up in the little things....You have to catch fish...anybody with money can buy a fast boat. Catching fish is another thing.

All the speed in the world wont take you to the fish if you are headed in the wrong direction.

Congratulations!
Nothing like a new boat!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well shysterorange i agree with most every thing you say. speed dont catch fish anyone with money can buy fast boats. there are differant boats for differant people. i looked at ride durabilty quality and fishablity when i bought my stratos and i felt that dollar for dallor it had all of em. thru out my post i havent knocked bulletts allisons they are quality boats for sure . but the proff is in the pudding if mishandled they can be destroyed also a bullet was flipped on west branch last week and even that hull twisted. as far as catching fish i wont say anything i will just let my live wells tell that story lol


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tell em Austin! They won't go where my boat can go!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

who said we're trying to catch fish...i just like to scare my partners and nonboaters!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey ud basser when you get done with those partners and nonboaters send em to me i wanna have some fun also lol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

no boat will go where a G3 will...gotta love the TIN!


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd buy a Ranger! 

Haha, 
Congrats on the New Boat
J


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

g3? is that a boat? lmao just kidding


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

my 18ft fisher jon boat goes 8mph gps!!! Can't wait to soop up my yamaha so it goes 12-15! "whoa nellie!" All i can say is, as a non boater in bass boats, i love it when the driver knows what they're doing. I can bend like a reed in the wind, but i hate to see high-dollar equipment desintegrate(sp?) before my eyes. BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG! waste ten precious minutes and take care of your investment and your precious non boater(esp. when it's me).


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Chad, them fightin' words!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You mean you can fish outa that Stratos too!???? Thats CRAZY! 

I'd never let some kinda vermin guck up the carpet or something, way to pretty to be doin' stuff like that! 

Maybe get a innertube to drag the kids behind it or somethin'- but I really don't think I'd be tryin to fish from it!

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well last nite on westbranch the live wells had fish in em lol had to stop and fish awahile and test the livewells lol didnt let the fish touch the carpet lol gotta protect the slime coat on the fish and keep the carpet looking new lol


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

haha...good to hear. did you go with the standard livewell system or did you add the oxygen infusion system?


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

There are those who smash the gas and there are those who win the cash! With Mike Tharp,Nick Provonozac,Austin and myself members of the G3 team sounds like we usually win the cash!What can I say go Team Tin fish in water thats super thin!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Who's Nick Prvonozac? Does he want to buy a Stratos too? 

No fish allowed in a Stratos- purely for speed. 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i added the oxygen infusion system this stratos has been loaded padded carpet 2 gps units one on the consel and one in dash at the trolling motor 36 volt trolling motor 4 bank charger all the compartments including the live well are lighted. and by the way it beat all the g3 boats at thursday nite berlin tournament tonite lol it was faster and turned in more fish lol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Turned in more fish? Me and Chad won with 10.32 pounds and 2.98 big bass! TEAM TIN STRIKES AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

you may have a $50.000 boat but from the looks of things you can't fish!


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

I HEAR THAT!Austin my fingers are still tore up from lipping those suckers!


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't look now but G3 also took 1st and 2nd last night at Mosquito! I feel a turning of the tides.Time to go TIN!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lol i do stand corrected a g3 won thursday nite at berlin i thought it was a john boat lol just kidding


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i am paying alot of attention to g3 boats one of these days when i get reall old and cant take the speed and waves i might buy one to putt around in shallow water with lmao


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey are ya bringing that g3 to erie sunday or are ya gonna hide in shallow water? lmao


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

LMAO!Maybe he should fish the walmart ponds like Bill Dance!He might catch a keeper there.Hope that stratos doesn't sink at Erie!It shouldn't sink because of big fish!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well when i start fishing walmart ponds i will have a use for a g3 lmao


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

dont feel i got my butt kicked lol i had a top 5 bag on a nite when there was alot of blanks. and if g3 is all that why a procraft? lol but then again a procraft is a better choice lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Such language Austin! Your really disappointing me here!

Aint it all about how you play the game... and how well you look while doing it in a Stratos!  

Those G3's must come with an angry owner requirement.


Nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

lol sorry nip, I guess I got a little fired up. when you headed to Presque Isle?


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

I am sick of this thread....wannabees, that is all this about. 

Pros dont brag.....great amateurs dont have time for this.


Fords and Dodges are for guys who cant afford Chevrolets.

That is why there are other boats besides Rangers.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

dont get all cought up in it lol just sum fun till the next tourny


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

A thought, from a guy with a set of waders. Why is it that when there is a boat race at one of the B.A.S.S. tournaments a Stratos has the highest winning percentage? Triton comes next then Bass Cat. You know the races, a slalom coarse from dead stick to finish line.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ahh here we go again. Of course a G3 isn't gonna win all the races on the lake but it wins most of the money!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ata boy Michael, a Stratos fin salute to you!

No Presque Is for me Austin I'm gettn' ready for the Everstart on Erie end of July to back up my fantastic 146 finish on Kerr! The Stratos worked great that event by the way, putting me in front of the pack on a 60 mile run, this fisherman SUCKED at boating fish! I still looked good  

I fished outa of a 19SS last year, coupled with some 1991 12' Starcraft checks, I made nearly $17,000 locally. The old Stratos hit for nearly $28,000 in the three years running. The new 200XL is at a meager $5,500 this season.
Toot toot my horn, had to do it, my enemy is strong after Kerr.  

I guess Stratos boats just cashes checks and don't look as good as a tin afterall. I'm just a braggn' amatuer, what can I say.

I love this place, I like Fords by the way, I bet I blank tomorrow now  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Yes you do have good choice of trucks in your FORD. I was wondering if any of you would catch the stratus lie I made about the races. A real boat has the highest winning percentage. Yes for all of the I am going to run flat out and still not catch fish the boat that usually wins is a Skeeter. Yes that boat the one you guys wish you had. A triton will run pretty good to. If you want a boat to point to the opposite shore and go yea a stratus or bullet will do but if you want a boat that will get you there in the worst of weather be it on Kerr or Guntersville go with a Skeeter. I do like the G3 though just doesn't ride as well as a skeeter or triton. All this from a guy in wader's. I just happen to ride in a few boats to.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey walter stratos runs great at kerr took 6th place out of 124 boats down there 3 yrs ago in salamoids


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish out of both Stratos and Tin, but I have to go with the stratos over a G3 I can go in any shallows with stratos my uncle has. Hopefully he gets a new one if so I probably buy his old one. I wish I could get up to berlin on thursdays. How is the bite up there. Should be on the points now.


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Im doing low 70's in a G3 with a little tail walk workin on keepin it in the water now.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

there ya go flipp! they make it sound like ya cant fish shallow water from a stratos lol my therory is in shallow water ya need to be silent as not to spook fish. wich would be more silent fiberglass or tin? we havent seen one of these guys with a g3 say they can out run a stratos. so if ya can go faster< fish shallow water and be more silent why not go with a fiberglass boat?


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well good then Mike should see you in the money next thurs. Right?LMFAO! Might have to use Boat Boys new 2005 200 Big Block HPDI on tin to show you guys speed! Cause I hope you can make up difference in hole shot. Just hope boat in front of me gets out of way cause I'll jump on pad in the back of their boat!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow Nip

You called your own blank.

That's amazing.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well lake erie is over for the pa tourny and the stratos handled just fine . the fisherman sucked lol a limmit of 3 lbers wont cash checks up there lol ran to ashtabula on my first run stopped and in 3 cast we had our first limmit started back and made several other stops and had 3 or more fish on each stop but again all 3 lbers or less stoped just outside the bay and again all 3lbers or less. picked up and ran to the newyork state line and again slamed 3lbers. we didnt get a chance to get to newyork to get a fishing license so no newyork for me. next year that will change lol. the next erie test will be the black river in august and i forsee alot of prefishing for that one lol hopefully i fish as well as the stratos performes if not i cant blame it on the boat lol and g3ph200 i will be at berlin thursday nite and if i aint in the money let me have it lol i can take it as well as i dish it out lol come up and introduce your self since i dont know who you are. it should be easy for you to find me i am the one that cannt fish lmao hey nipp 146th at kerr? i know you are way better a fisherman than that . what are ya doin slow playing your hand?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hows that cool lesbian chick song go ???


"...but I will go down with this ship-

I wont put my hands up and surrender-

there will be no white flag above my door..."


Maybe I should make a video, Dido holding a 6lbr standing in a Stratos after running 80 miles on Lakes Erie. That would be hott.

No excuses for poor fishn' - when you suck, you suck. 

Berlin hurt worse than Kerr! Post spawn flippn fish all gotta go in the boat to make it happen. I refuse to sort through 1.5lb fish all day. 5 or die. I died!

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

you didnt die nip ya just slipped we all go thru slumps you will come out of yours soon


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

We had 10.9lbs at Presque, but somehow I thought a 20'',19'' and a 18 1/2'' would weigh more than that? what do you guys think? all I could go on was length, I left the digital scale at home!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Austin, 

My prespawn 19" small mouth this year weighed 5 even. That same fish would be a lot lighter now. I would imagine that weight is pretty close. Keep in mind though, even if the scales were off they were off for everyone and the places would be the same. Do you have any other reports? Who won and with how much weight?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fininshed with 11.7 and hand-held rapala scale was dead on with tourney scale.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully they will call me so I can put results up tomorrow night!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

14.20 was winning it when I left with a 5.9 big bass. We had 14.15 last year and came in 11th! weights were really down from last year.


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

guess who?We won Thurs nighter again.Back to back for Team Tin and G3.Actually G3 took 1st and 3rd.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yep you won again g3hp200 congratulations on another nice bag of fish. i do gotta say that altho i have been hammerin ya about g3 boats and tin you are nice guys it was a pleasure to finally meet ya.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

It was nice to meet you aswell Mike


----------

